# Here is my CS j16



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

Guys I thought I would start to post some pics of my skiff figured this would be a good place to start a document of how it changes and gets updated over time.

here it is the night I brought it home with it's new junior captain.










after some cleaning 










and after removing the dock box rear bench seat and adding rear deck with live wells










and here with the cooler mounted to the deck










so its a bit rough and I would always like to do more but I figured its time I posted something so you all can see what I am working with on this skiff


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like a fun ride ;-)


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Could you add some info about the livewells? How you made them and have them plumbed?


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

The livewells are built from a cast and I picked up the deck with the wells included. I don't have them plumbed yet and I think I am going to wait till I get some other things done first. ( still debating having the decks glassed in instead of bolted on ).

That said, I have given it a lot of thought and was thinking of using a keep alive system in at least one of the two and filling and draining with a portable bilge.  Here is a link to there site http://www.keepalive.net/installation.htm I have spoken to the owner and he was really willing to go out of his way to help and answer questions for me.  I have been thinking of something along these lines with just the aerator and not the recirculating pump I will use the portable for that and have it second as a bilge.


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sweet looking skiff. Please post some performance numbers when you can. I bet she does good with that 40 two stroke.


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Here is my CS j16 ***Warning Boat Pr0N***

Have some new updates sorry I haven't meant to be away this long ...

I have had my front casting deck and rear deck with the live wells fiberglassed in ,also had non slip material added with a nice royal blue webbing I think it looks pretty decent



















and here is the livewell / rear deck area 



















I have added that keep alive aerator and I am trying to figure out how to add a fresh water intake to the boat was thinking of mounting a bilge to the outside of the transom 










also I picked up a poling platform that I haven't had attached yet maybe this weekend.










had it powdercoated blue to match the webbing










and here is a pic of my push pole


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

you should get 35 plus mph with that set up!Nice rig!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

major outboard envy! nice


----------

